# Eccentric bottom bracket?



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm putting together a SS and want an eccentric BB (68mm). I have found a $135 Bushnell and a $75 Carver. Any other out there i should consider? Does anyone have experience with these or others? Any input would be great. thanks again


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I have used both the Bushnell and the Carver. I prefer the Carver. The Bushnell may be a bit lighter and look spiffier, but the Carver is less likely to creak and (most importantly) it does not bind the bearings of the bottom bracket. I could never tighten the Bushnell enough to keep it from slipping and not also bind the bearingd of either a Phil Wood Ti bottom bracket or a XTR bottom bracket (UN-92?). So I picked up a Carver and I can have it tight enough to not slip, not creak (for a few months between cleanings) and not bind the bearings of the bottom bracket. And the Carver (as you note) is cheaper.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

that's strange. Bushnell's design does not change the distance between the bearings of a bottombracket. 

I have a bushnell and am very pleased with it. Only drawback is that it's easy to overtighten it.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Apparently, the pinching action on the bb as the EBB expands distorts the cups/cones/cartridge bearing holder of the bottom brackets I have installed -- it's very noticeable. Think "oval" rather than "round" once the EBB has been tightened down. I explained my problem to the folks at Bushnell and they sent me a new EBB to try and the same thing happened. It may be an artifact of this frame -- it's the only EBB I've ever used or ever will have considering the headache it was to get a smooth running bb installed. I'm happy with the Carver as all is now working well.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

The frame i have recently purchased has a Phil Wood EBB with two set screws and having used it now for about two months in rain and mud,adjusting it alot and not cleaning or greasing it once i am very impressed so far.Thats coming from someone who said i wouldnt use anything other than horizontal dropouts because of the complaints with ebbs.


----------



## Joe Nation (May 16, 2007)

Phil's the way to go if your frame can take it. Since we're on the subject, does the Niner EBB have issues with BB cups/bearings, seeing as it has two seperate parts that bolt together?


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

henrymiller1 said:


> I'm putting together a SS and want an eccentric BB (68mm). I have found a $135 Bushnell and a $75 Carver. Any other out there i should consider? Does anyone have experience with these or others? Any input would be great. thanks again


what frame are you using? it may only work with a certain EBB


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Thanks for the help.*

Frame is a 1994 Salsa Bandito. I can't find specs on it. I've emailed Salsa and haven't heard back. But i believe the Bandito was replaced with the Moto Rapido. It calls for using a Bushnell 68mm. I'm almost sure it needs a 68 w/ english threads. I may order something and hope or wait until it arrives and go to LBS,


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

Are you sure it can accept an eccentric BB? A quick google search shows Banditos being built up basically all geared. I'd be really surprised if a 94 Salsa frame used an EBB for single speeding. Back then the Surly Rat Ride was one of the only production models available.

If the bike has a normal BB, you won't be able to fit the bushnell or the Carver in it. You'll need a chain tensioner, eccentric hub, or one of the new external BB eccentics (different than the carver or bushnell). If I'm completely wrong, and the frame has the oversized BB for an EBB, please ignore/mock/generally deride me.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*Bushnell works Best*



PeT said:


> I have used both the Bushnell and the Carver. I prefer the Carver. The Bushnell may be a bit lighter and look spiffier, but the Carver is less likely to creak and (most importantly) it does not bind the bearings of the bottom bracket. I could never tighten the Bushnell enough to keep it from slipping and not also bind the bearingd of either a Phil Wood Ti bottom bracket or a XTR bottom bracket (UN-92?). So I picked up a Carver and I can have it tight enough to not slip, not creak (for a few months between cleanings) and not bind the bearings of the bottom bracket. And the Carver (as you note) is cheaper.


I have had Fantastic results with the Bushnell, i have tried 2 other Eccentric Systems, the Bushnell is by Far the superior one based on my experiences. I have had NO creaking in 2 years of use with Minimal maintenance on it, also, i only use OUTBOARD BEARING BB Cranksets, so the described clamping effect is NIL on Outboard bearings, which seem like a superior design to me too. I would change BB/Crank systems before i changed AWAY from a Bushnell and have a better all-around performing system, in the long run it is cheaper too as you do not have to keep chucking your BB twice a year. I remember using those old XTR UN92's and such and never getting more than 6 months out of them before the bearings died, the OUTBOARD BEARING systems are great - IF needed, the bearings can easily and cheaply be replaced and they are MUCH stiffer to pedal. my .02


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

*Ditto!*



LIFECYCLE said:


> The frame i have recently purchased has a Phil Wood EBB with two set screws and having used it now for about two months in rain and mud,adjusting it alot and not cleaning or greasing it once i am very impressed so far.Thats coming from someone who said i wouldnt use anything other than horizontal dropouts because of the complaints with ebbs.


My sentiments EXACTLY!!!!
S


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks. No mocking from here.I want a EBB because: I'm hoping not to use a tensioner, building a set of rims, and frame needs a BB anyway. I don't have frame in hand yet or alot of info on frame yet. When frame or info arrives, i'll bring it to LBS or order something that will work.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, see, I think you don't understand how this works. To use an EBB you still need to buy a BB. The EBB is just the eccentric portion that your normal BB goes into. For this to work you need a frame that has an EBB shell.
See how these are?
http://www.bushnelltandems.com/articles/damage.html
The big open section with no threads takes the round thing with threads off center. That is the EBB going into the shell. Then a regular BB goes into the EBB.

That said, there is an EBB for standard frames that allows for very small amount of movement, only works with outboard bearing cranks, and doesn't require another BB.
http://www.forwardcomponents.blogspot.com/

If you go into your LBS asking for an EBB holding up a frame with a standard BB you're going to look like an idiot.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Another option to the forward components EBB is a wheel built around a White Industries Eccentric ENO hub. There are pros and cons to all SS set-ups, but I have had good luck with the WI hub in converting a regular frame.


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

If this is the case, I really wouldn't worry about which EBB to use, because I think it's about 90% likely that your frame will not accept an EBB. If you want to avoid a tensioner, look at either the ENO eccentric hub, or the Forward Components or Eccentriker (sp?) eccentric BB adapters.

One or the other may be more appropriate depending on if you ahve already settled on your crank or hub choice.

Above all else, don't buy anything until you actually see the frame.



henrymiller1 said:


> Thanks. No mocking from here.I want a EBB because: I'm hoping not to use a tensioner, building a set of rims, and frame needs a BB anyway. I don't have frame in hand yet or alot of info on frame yet. When frame or info arrives, i'll bring it to LBS or order something that will work.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Thanks for the help.*

Frame arrived yesterday, installed regular BB from LBS, installed 36/16 from last ride, BINGO. No EBB or tensioner needed. Bike is at 19.6lbs. Good enough for me. Although the thought of a 18lbs MTB is appealing. Going riding tonight. 1/2 links are coming in mail if chain is too sloppy.
. Ride and smile.


----------



## Joe Nation (May 16, 2007)

Google FixMeUp (no spaces), it's a handy program that calculates the right gear ratio for perfect chain tension on bikes with vertical dropouts. The download version can work it out for half-link chains too.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

That sounds great. I'll give it a shot. Hopefully i won't need it.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry, Mute point now but bike is 2004. Still no problems w/ bike.


----------

